# My Current Steed (I'm even more impressed)



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Saying that, it won't be current until i get back from Houston on the 30th Jan, at which point it will become current 

The Beast is going, she's all wrapped up in the garage, waiting for her new owner to collect her on the 30th  but she's being replaced with:

E60 535d M Sport Saloon
Silver Grey
Dakota Black Leather
Reg'd Sept 05
M Double Spoke 19" Wheels (New M5 Wheels)
Comfort Electric Seats
Front Seat Heating
Bi-Xenon Headlights
Adaptive Headlights
Havigation System Professional
Head-Up Display
BMW Assist
Bluetooth Phone-Prep with Telematics
BMW 6-Disc CD Changer
Hi-Fi Loudspeaker System
M Rear Spoiler
Sun Protection Glass
Media Package
Tracker Monitor

All in all, most of the boxes were ticked on the options list, as this car was my local BMW Dealer Principals car (pattern forming here).

Although i ought to be sad at the departure of my rather special RS6, i'm actually very excited about the new cars arrival & am looking forward to rapid & luxurious but extremely economical travel.

Decided to bite the modding bullet again, but only in the form of the awesome DMS re-map, which will take the power to 335BHP & a mighty 510lbsft (only 50 less than my RS6). This is being done the week after i collect the car & will for sure be the only modification i'll be making.

I'll post some piccies up in a few weeks once she's here & i get time. In all as me & the wife decided (mainly the wife) we needed to look at investing this year, the compromise we struck is a satisfactory one. This means i'll probably not conclude my S8 order, but depending on how things go, i may take an S8 demo next year or just hang out for the new RS6 later in 2007.

Either way, i'll probably come back to Audi in 12-18 months or so, but for now i'm going to fully enjoy my torque monster (clived's term) & the massive monthly savings it brings.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Good choice, I am using a BMW X5 3.0 diesel, great engine.

I was lent a 535d from a dealer while getting the X5 serviced, that was even better! the torque was great!

Enjoy!

P.s. is the silver-grey, gunmetal grey? :?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

More like a dark silver than gunmetal.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> & will for sure be the only modification i'll be making.


Ahem :roll: :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Good choice, I am using a BMW X5 3.0 diesel, great engine.
> 
> I was lent a 535d from a dealer while getting the X5 serviced, that was even better! the torque was great!
> 
> ...


As Carlos says, it's defo a dark silver although i think gunmetal is probably a fair likeness. It's kinda halfway between a regular metallic silver & a charcoal. Think 50% darker than regular silver & 50% lighter than Charcoal.

I'll post piccies in a couple of weeks.

Forgot to mention in the DMS stats, the 535D Sport will hit 60 in 5.5secs & 100 in 13secs, which i'm sure will entice plenty of giggles, combined with the high 30's MPG when driving fairly sensibly.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> This is being done the week after i collect the car & will for sure be the only modification i'll be making.


we will wait ane see :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > This is being done the week after i collect the car & will for sure be the only modification i'll be making.
> ...


If no-one believes me, then can we please run a book, i could make mucho extra pennies.

The reason for the Bimmer is to save a nett Â£500+ a month in running, purchase & ownership costs, so the last thing i'll be doing is going down the same road i did with the RS6. I'm looking forward to my disposable income increasing (as is the wife). The DMS re-map as with most mapping changes, actually increases the MPG by about 3-5 under normal driving conditions, thus decreasing my overall running costs, but the extra 60BHP & shaving over a second off the 0-60 will mean i won't really miss the RS6's performance.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> 100 in 13secs


Hmmm... I managed 13.8 1/4 mile at 99.8mph... I reckon 13.7 might have been possible, but not sure much else.

Still, that's not shoddy, eh TT drivers? ;-)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > 100 in 13secs
> ...


Rob's exact quote yesterday was 13.4 secs i think & that's what they state on their website. If it's close to that then i'll be more than satisfied with the performance 

Looking forward to the mid-range though & expect to shock plenty of drivers when i'm in the mood to play.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Nice car in a nice colour.

See Silver Grey below....


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Nice car in a nice colour.
> 
> See Silver Grey below....


Cheers Rob,

That's the colour. It looks a little different on a 5 series, but only due to a larger mass of metal.

Ps. I did nearly plum for a CSL after taking one for a spin, but if i'd followed that brief thought pattern, i'd have not ended up saving much money in the short-medium term. Awesome car though.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice engine! Nice spec.

Seeing as you are doing the options so thoroughly you should consider going for the full DSP Logic 7 sound system rather than the 'hi-fi' which is no more than adequate at best.

A word of caution on remapping. Had a beer with a BMW tech at weekend - discussing boxes remaps etc. He absolutely warns against remaps as BMW are now taking a much harder line on warranty support if ecu has been tampered with. Apparently, the incidence of of blown turbos has increased markely on 530ds and 535ds in particular.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Nice engine! Nice spec.
> 
> Seeing as you are doing the options so thoroughly you should consider going for the full DSP Logic 7 sound system rather than the 'hi-fi' which is no more than adequate at best.


I think the car is s/h -



W7 PMC said:


> All in all, most of the boxes were ticked on the options list, as this car was my local BMW Dealer Principals car (pattern forming here).


Very nice car though. I got taken for a brief passenger ride in Clive's when he had it and was mega-impressed.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Nice engine! Nice spec.
> 
> Seeing as you are doing the options so thoroughly you should consider going for the full DSP Logic 7 sound system rather than the 'hi-fi' which is no more than adequate at best.
> 
> A word of caution on remapping. Had a beer with a BMW tech at weekend - discussing boxes remaps etc. He absolutely warns against remaps as BMW are now taking a much harder line on warranty support if ecu has been tampered with. Apparently, the incidence of of blown turbos has increased markely on 530ds and 535ds in particular.


As Kell says above, the car is 4 months old, so no additional options i can have. According to a few i've spoken to, Logic7 is not a heavily taken option on 5's due in the main to it's steep price & the advantage is not that great. BMW Hi-Fi Loudspeaker option defo sounds better than Audi's Bose which i have in the RS6, so an increase in quality to my current Audio although perhaps not massive is more than sufficient for me.

As for re-maps, i'd not be considering if it was any other company than DMS. As far as i'm concerned, they're the experts & i'm comfortable with that. I may end up not bothering once i've driven the car standard for a little while.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

[/quote]

Very nice car though. I got taken for a brief passenger ride in Clive's when he had it and was mega-impressed.[/quote]

That's pretty much what did it for me.

I had a passenger ride in Clive's motor last year & it's had me thinking about one for quite some time.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Nice choice Paul, esp. once DMS have added a little extra zest.
I can understand the finanical logic too.
The touring version is even more stealthy - no one expects it to pull like it does, especially when debadged. :wink: 
FWIW I found that routine BMW ownership costs were considerably lower than Audi's.

I think DMS do a special job on re-sealing ECUs and resetting flash counters so risks, while present, are smaller than they might be.

I'll be interested to see your comments with a few miles under your tyres.


----------



## Richard W (Nov 11, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> Forgot to mention in the DMS stats, the 535D Sport will hit 60 in 5.5secs & 100 in 13secs, which i'm sure will entice plenty of giggles, combined with the high 30's MPG *when driving fairly sensibly*.


....and that'll be when exactly...? :wink:

When Rob did my car sensible went completely out of the window 8)


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice one Paul, best colour IMO :wink:

Will you be tracking it then ?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> Nice one Paul, best colour IMO :wink:
> 
> Will you be tracking it then ?


TBA. :wink:

More than likely i won't, although the Ring in Spring (must be a poet & i didn't know it) is appealing if i can get used to the switch from many years in a Quattro, to rear wheel drive.

As for genuine tracking, it's highly unlikely. Just gonna maintain sensibility for a year or so & run the car as a total (significant) cost saving excercise. I will be having her DMS'd just to bring performance more in line with my outgoing RS6, but that will be all i do (honestly).

Still very excited about getting the Bimmer. Truth be known, i think the car looks stunning 8) & the colour will be far easier to maintain than the Blacks i'm used to.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

One question & one comment!

Q - what's the difference between clive's 535sport and your 535M-sport?

Comment - don't drive it like you did the RS6 or you won't get see the Le Mans or S8 !!! :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> One question & one comment!
> 
> Q - what's the difference between clive's 535sport and your 535M-sport?
> 
> Comment - don't drive it like you did the RS6 or you won't get see the Le Mans or S8 !!! :roll:


Answer: Not much really, the 535D M-Sport only differs from Clive's as the M-Sport has slightly more M bits (non mechanical), as in the exact M5 19" wheels (stunning) M5 rear spoiler & perhaps a couple of extra M logos inside the car. The M rear spoiler can be added to any 5 series Sport as an option, but i think the M5 19" wheels can only be added to a Sport model. I guess the M-Sport is just a slightly expanded sport model, but i think the Sport still has the M suspension set-up. As said, not much difference at all. I'm not sure that Clive did not in fact have the M-Sport, although i know he did not have the M5 wheels. Overall, the Sport or M-Sport look to the untrained eye virtually identical to the new M5 & with mine having the same wheels, the external difference is only the front wing side vents, M5 badge & quad pipes.

I've no intention of driving the 5 in the same way as the RS6, as you're right, i'll come a cropper. I'll enjoy the huge savings & the performance when i fancy a play.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I think they are the same car, but the wheels have been updated.... the spoiler was always an option and I think the number of M logos is probably the same ;-)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> I think they are the same car, but the wheels have been updated.... the spoiler was always an option and I think the number of M logos is probably the same ;-)


As i thought. No idea on the number of internal M badges, as i have not counted them. So only difference is the wheels & on the M-Sport (probably really a dealer model term) it has the M rear spoiler as standard (not an option).

The more i think about it, the more excited i get. So pleased i chose this car & i think the best by miles for my new requirements. The toys will be mucho fun to play with.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

The confusion here is two fold.

1) Scotty called our cars something different. BMW only have one E60 sport model - the M Sport Saloon, which is what I had and what Paul is getting 

2) The spoiler is still an option Paul - check out the BMW website - as are the 19" wheels.


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

excellent.

Changing a car every 12-18 months (and we are not talking Vauxhall Astra priceclass here 8) ) and talking about saving money in the same post.

Excellent :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> The confusion here is two fold.
> 
> 1) Scotty called our cars something different. BMW only have one E60 sport model - the M Sport Saloon, which is what I had and what Paul is getting
> 
> 2) The spoiler is still an option Paul - check out the BMW website - as are the 19" wheels.


Still some confusion, as the M-Sport Saloon is not an actual BMW stated model, i think it's more a dealer spin. Models are SE or Sport, not M-Sport. I know for sure the wheels were an optional extra on my car but the M Rear Spoiler was standard, as i've seen the dealer spec sheet for when the car was new & the Rear Spoiler was defo not on the options. I think M-Sport has become an adopted name not an official one. The Sport has plenty of M badges, as does the "M-Sport Saloon". More a dealer or marketing spin than a true model name (i think).

Either way, i've been sold an "M-Sport" saloon, so that's what i'm calling it 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ir_fuel said:


> excellent.
> 
> Changing a car every 12-18 months (and we are not talking Vauxhall Astra priceclass here 8) ) and talking about saving money in the same post.
> 
> Excellent :lol:


The money saving is self explanatory. New BMW is costing me less than i sold my RS6 for (1st saving), the ownership costs will be far lower (2nd saving), running costs will be significantly lower (3rd saving), insurance is a fair bit cheaper (4th saving), depreciation over the next 12-18months will be a far lower figure than the same time with the RS6 (5th saving), plus the gap between what i paid for the RS6 21 months & what i've sold it for is far less than you'd think (ignoring modification costs which i did for fun :lol: ).

So all in all, the change in car will give me an overall calculated saving of around Â£700-800 per month


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> The money saving is self explanatory. New BMW is costing me less than i sold my RS6 for (1st saving)


Well yes if you're happy to completely write off the cost of the mods which you now won't get ongoing benefit from.



W7 PMC said:


> depreciation over the next 12-18months will be a far lower figure than the same time with the RS6 (5th saving)


Are you sure? Its probably going to lose what, Â£10k in the first year? Would the RS6 really lose that much?

I love the M5 wheels, I think the 5 series looks great, but it must have nice big wheels.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > The money saving is self explanatory. New BMW is costing me less than i sold my RS6 for (1st saving)
> ...


100% agreed, the mods are a bone of contention, however i always knew i'd only see a maximum of 20% return on those.

The new car is not brand new, it's 4 months old, so i doubt it will lose anywhere close to Â£10K in the 1st year (i hope not anyway). Researched carefully & i drove what i feel was a very hard bargain. Agreed again on the wheels, the 19" new M5 wheels, really set the car off well. IIRC, the tyre sizes are 245/30/19 at the front & 275/30/19 at the rear, so plenty big enough % the arches are filled.

Perhaps i appear to be over justifying (don't think i am), but this has been well investigated & with the RS6 coming out of warranty in November & her fuel/running/ownership costs my monthly savings will be significant.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> The confusion here is two fold.
> 
> 1) Scotty called our cars something different. BMW only have one E60 sport model - the M Sport Saloon, which is what I had and what Paul is getting


Don't blame me !!  
It's not my fault Clarkson doesn't know what car he's got coming. :roll: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Don't forget, guys, it isn't just Paul's own maths and "working out" that have gone into these cost estimates and figures. Methinks Judith, the new Mrs Clarkson, will have gone over them with a fine toothcomb.

Must be a pleasant surprise, Paul, to be allowed a nice big bimmer. I fully expected she'd have you in a Ford Focus. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I didn't notice at the wedding - but does she have problems getting gloves to fit?(*)

(*) she must have a pretty big thumb :-*


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > The confusion here is two fold.
> ...


Look, all i know is it's Silver Grey, Black Leather, Big wheels, looks stunning & i like it  :lol: It was called a BMW or something like that :wink:

I'm gonna plead the 5th & blame the dealer for mis-representation.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

possibly it's 535d Sport M? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just checked the BMW website & the car is indeed call the M-Sport, so yet again i was wrong.

On the up-side, i specced a new car up to the exact specification of the one i've bought & the list price was Â£48,163  , so now i feel i've got a really really good deal, as my purchase price was over Â£10K less than that for a 4 month old car. Just hope that's not a sign of heavy depreciation.

Only 1 day left to got until i collect her & 8 days until she gets DMS'd


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Just checked the BMW website & the car is indeed call the M-Sport, so yet again i was wrong.
> 
> On the up-side, i specced a new car up to the exact specification of the one i've bought & the list price was Â£48,163  , so now i feel i've got a really really good deal, as my purchase price was over Â£10K less than that for a 4 month old car. Just hope that's not a sign of heavy depreciation.
> 
> Only 1 day left to got until i collect her & 8 days until she gets DMS'd


I don't think the 535d will take any more big hits, its really the initial hit that is large.

Most BMW diesels are holding their value really well in the second hand market, I bought a used X5, and I can probably sell it for more than what I paid for it, demand is so high for some reason.

Enjoy it, seems you got a good deal, maybe this will help sway you towards the New M5 (again)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Just checked the BMW website & the car is indeed call the M-Sport, so yet again i was wrong.
> ...


That's good to know 

I'd probably go back to Audi by way of the new S8 or new RS6, when i come to change. I still find the new M5 too fiddly for my liking although we'll just have to see what happens. It's possible but unlikely & the other down side to the new M5 is the fuel consumption makes my outgoing RS6 look economical in all driving conditions, plus the fuel tank is far to small. You're looking at well under 200 miles on a full tank


----------

